
Militarization of America:non-military Administration Purchases of Guns Ammo etc. [pdf] - DrScump
https://www.openthebooks.com/assets/1/7/Oversight_TheMilitarizationOfAmerica_06102016.pdf
======
DrScump
Introductory article:

[http://www.wsj.com/articles/why-does-the-irs-need-
guns-14661...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/why-does-the-irs-need-
guns-1466117176)

